# My dog Shadow (Spaz, check it out she looks like Hannah)!



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

OK, never posted a picture before so I'm not sure how to do this, but will try. I want Spaz to see this because Shadow looks so much like Hannah!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

HAHA! Maybe they are long lost siblings! Shadow even seems to be a toy hog just like my Hannah girl! :laugh:


----------

